# driver pour apple mouse pro et keyboard pour OS 9.2



## tantoillane (13 Septembre 2005)

Voilà tout est dit dans mon (long) intitulé, savez-vous si il y a des drivers spéciaux pour la mouse pro  et le clavier apple pour OS 9.2.2    

Je m'explique, j'ai installé une carte USB sur mon 7200 et maintenant que j'ai réussi à installer mac OS 9.2.2 dessus j'aimerais bien connecter mes périphériques sur la carte.     
  

Merci,


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2005)

C'est plutôt le driver de la carte usb qu'il faut installer. Ensuite il suffira de brancher ton clavier et ta souris


----------



## tantoillane (14 Septembre 2005)

Ah merde, c'est déjà fait, faudra que je le réinstalle sous OS 9.2 peut-être, mais ça ne marchait pas sous OS 9.1 avec les driver de la carte USB installés, donc.........       


dommage, avec son nouveau look ça aurait pu le faire.

Je réinstalle les driver de la carte et vous donne la suite des évènements  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (14 Septembre 2005)

J'ai réinstallé les drivers de la carte, mais toujours rien      , quand je branche la souris, l'optique s'allume, mais la souris ne fait pas un pet, et quand je branche le clavier, la touche vérouiller majuscule ne s'allume pas quand j'appuie dessus et l'optique de la souris ne s'allume pas quand je la branche sur le clavier, et pourtant je vous écrit avec ces deux derniers en ce moment même depuis mon iMac G5 (donc ils fonctionnent tous deux)        


j'y comprend rien


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2005)

ben je pense que c'est ta carte usb, ou son driver, qui sont merdiques.... parce que le clavier ou la souris usb n'ont pas besoin de driver spécifiques pour être reconnus.

On peut même les brancher sur un PC  !


----------



## tantoillane (15 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ben je pense que c'est ta carte usb, ou son driver, qui sont merdiques.... parce que le clavier ou la souris usb n'ont pas besoin de driver spécifiques pour être reconnus.
> 
> On peut même les brancher sur un PC  !




va falloir que j'engueule belkin, à 30 ¤ la carte, faut pas déconner      

Merci


----------

